# Indentify this Pacific Coast bag



## Impulse (Dec 30, 2012)

I apologize for the picture quality. Not sure of the model of this bag, could use your guys help.


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 30, 2012)

That's the bag we use for our main response bag. Sadly I have no information about the bag other then it is able to fit all our gear.


----------



## Scott33 (Dec 30, 2012)

Iron Duck?


----------



## Bullets (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks like this baby

http://www.rbfab.com/product_info.php?cPath=61&products_id=1135


----------



## DesertMedic66 (Dec 30, 2012)

Bullets said:


> Looks like this baby
> 
> http://www.rbfab.com/product_info.php?cPath=61&products_id=1135



Yep. That's it. Just blue obviously lol.


----------

